# Wall wine rack?



## Norton (Sep 17, 2012)

Are there any wine racks that can be secured just to the wall and do not have any floor support? In my"wine cellar" I have some space on a wall but a long couch would get in the way of supporting a wine rack via the floor.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 17, 2012)

Norton, not sure of how many bottles you are talking about but I would be very concerned about the weight of the rack with wine bottles hanging on a wall. To give yourself an idea, take a case of wine and put it on a scale, probably between 20-25 lbs and that is only 12 bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes there are. I have several and they hold 27 bottles each. They also cost about $70 each. You'll have to do a search on goggle or ebay. Not to be mean but I can't do a search right now to post a link. Sorry.


----------



## jms (Jul 12, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=wall+wine+racks


There are plenty just be sure not to hit your head as you sit down or get up.


----------

